
How Duterte Used Facebook to Fuel the Philippine Drug War - imartin2k
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/daveyalba/facebook-philippines-dutertes-drug-war
======
smt88
An article about Facebook talked about an internal culture that was zealous
about the idea of connecting all humans.

Who asked for that? Think about it for your personal life. Do you want every
other human to have access to your eyeballs, even just briefly or by accident?

And on a societal level, how would that _not_ result in conflict and
manipulation? To paraphrase a popular quote, it's a lot more work to fix
misinformation than it is to misinform people in the first place.

